# What looks better? Dark or light bamboo shades in this room?



## JohnPovlsen (Jun 25, 2021)

I think you should go with the light! It really is nice, and as you say, you can always add a privacy liner.


----------



## Hankhill11 (Nov 23, 2020)

I like the light as well


----------



## AnnOles (Jul 29, 2021)

i like the darker one more. it seems to be a better fit for this room. however, hope that the decision was made ^^


----------



## RandyVol (Jan 22, 2021)

I really like the dark one. It has a cozy vibe.


----------



## Sarah Percy (Aug 12, 2021)

No doubt I prefer the light one.


----------



## Mathewdover (Jul 26, 2021)

I like the dark one more. Let us know what you choose though and how it looks.


----------

